# Short translation request to help a homeless person



## Pheeloo

Hello everyone,

I'm a native French speaker and do not know Romanian at all. I've been helping a homeless woman for a couple weeks, nothing extraordinary but I bring her a bag with a full meal whenever I can. Anyway, I thougt she might need other things, so I wrote a short text and translated it using google (yeah, shame on me, I know) since that was the only solution - she's deaf and does not understand written French.

Anyway, I handed her the paper and she wrote a couple lines. I tried to google-translate them, but since I don't have special characters and am not sure at all about what I'm typing, the result comes out as gibberish.

Thus, I thought I might perhaps resort to you to help me... Please 

Here's the text - as I read it and without special characters :-/
"Vrau de munco vo sog docu mo puteti ojuto. Am o problemo si de osta eu nu om de munco ? nu aud (oud ?) bine si nu vorlesc, bine. Am oporot auditiv si e com greu so inteleg frontezo. Vo sog docu puteti su (so ?) mo ojutoti. Am o chirie si plestesc. mult om nervoie neopu sot de munco".

Would any of you be kind enough to help me please ? You can write back either in French or English.
Thank you very much for your help !


----------



## farscape

Hello Pheeloo,

Can't tell for sure if it's genuine or not - but I'm tempted to say it is. Here is what it says in English:

"I need to work, if you could help me please. I have a problem (impairment) and this is why I don't have work. I can't hear and speak well. I have a hearing aid device and it's rather difficult to understand French. If you could please help me. I pay rent and am in dire need of work."

Good luck,
f.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

"in dire need *of* work". (This will make people offer her lower wages, human nature being what it is.)


----------



## Pheeloo

Thank you very much !!!

I had noticed the hearing/speech impairment already...
That's really helpful, and I'll see what I can do. I might have to seek further help, though, but I'll do my best on my own


----------

